# Pregnant Yorkie



## tmg28415 (Apr 28, 2007)

my 16 month old female yorkie is pregnant, I was wondering when will she start nesting? Please help if you can. 
Thanks


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

Usually the same day she has her pups. How many days since she was bred? Has she been to a vet? Are you checking her temperature?


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

tmg28415 said:


> my 16 month old female yorkie is pregnant, I was wondering when will she start nesting? Please help if you can.
> Thanks


Give your veterinarian's office a call and ask them these questions. Thanks!


----------



## tmg28415 (Apr 28, 2007)

she was bred march 20th, 2007 and no I have not started checking her temperature yet, when should I? My book on yorkies states to check one week before she is to have the pups. she still has 3 and a half weeks. she seems to be doing well, she still plays some, but she does lay around more.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are some resources for you. You should really know these things BEFORE you breed your dog as having puppies is not something that is easy, especially for small breeds.

Pregnant Dog Care:
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=1459

Birthing Puppies
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=678

When to wean puppies:
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=452

Breeding your dog:
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=2084

What kind of breeder are you?
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=1448


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I have to ask. Why are you breeding when you don't know how long a dog is pregnant?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The best thing you could do for your dog is to get some advice from the vet. Has she seen one recently? Birthing can be very dangerous in toy dogs for both the mother and the pups. You should be familiar with your vet and be prepared to call them if needed.


----------



## tmg28415 (Apr 28, 2007)

I know how long a dog is pregnant. they are pregnant any where from 57 to 63 days. I was wondering when they started nesting because i knew it is usually within a week of them delivering. The reason for my question, is the day that i joined, Ruby went into her crate and stayed there for several hours, she wouldn't come out for anyone. Therefore i just wanted the opinion of people who have gone thru this before. My husband had bred dogs before I met him, but his were big dogs. Not dogs that weigh 8 to 10lbs.
The next day after she had stayed in her crate, she has been back to her normal self. Ruby has a vet that she see regularly. I appreciate the resources, I will definately check them out.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I just can't stand it..... 
dollar signs
thats all they see..... 

like there aren't enough badly bred yorkies in the world.....


----------



## tmg28415 (Apr 28, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I just can't stand it.....
> dollar signs
> thats all they see.....
> 
> like there aren't enough badly bred yorkies in the world.....


Tracy's husband here; I tried to warn Tracy she would get flamed. She doesn't listen to me when it comes to her Yorkies. Thinks they are totally different to my German Shepherd service dogs.

She went on the hunt for other Yorkie lovers. While I think they are no more than an over priced cat she knew there were others who shared her passion for the Yorkshire Terrier.

I know she came in asking questions of a newbie and that is fine, isn't that what this is for? You need to ask a little more than assume. I too am well aware of the back yard breeders that are out to make the quick buck. Done correctly this is a money looser. The only way to make good on this endeavor is to love the breed (any) and make it better.

What we have found here in our area has been quite a few novice Yorkie "breeders" (term used loosely). Everyone is trying to get the smallest, tiniest, Yorkie possible. We however do not feel that is the best for these dogs.

A 3 pound Yorkie in our opinion is just too small and many times riddled with too many health problems. Either size induced or handler induced. We searched out for well bred, good in tempremant Yorkies that were in the 8 pound range.

Both dogs have been exceptional examples of the breed thus far as were their ancestors. This is in regards to general temperament, looks, and health.

16 months in my opinion was too young to breed but it happened. Shame on us yes, in my opinion. I would like to have waited until the bitch was at least 2. This is the first accidental breeding I have had in the 18 years I have had dogs. Things happen and we move on.

These dogs have a vet that is one of the best in the country. He knows them and they know him. He was the first that was called after we knew. He is aware and we have all his numbers. He and I disagree on quite a few issues but he is an exceptional vet and will be waiting and ready if something was to go wrong. He is there with all my litters.

Now if we want to assume, I see many that are breeding certain breeds for conformation. Is that what your dogs were meant to do? Were they meant to prance around a ring looking pretty while sharing treats with the handler? Nope! But that is what you think is best.

Maybe you should ask a few more questions prior to judging. I am a member of quite a few forums myself. I know these questions get old and I know everyone on here thinks better than the newB joining. You all started with your first litter. And I highly doubt that each and everyone of you jumping to conclusions and judgments started off the correct way.

If you would like to answer the question asked that would be great. If you would like to put us on your ignore list I am sure over our time spent here you will eventually be put on ours.

Now that those introductions are out of the way. What seems to be normal for Yorkies when it comes to bedding? 

I know my Shepherds will start looking for their bed about 24 hours ahead of time.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yorkies are a toy breed, imo the best way to compare a toy breed that does not work to others of it's breed to assess it's breed worthiness is to show, you can disagree with me all you want. There are way too many breeders in toys who don't do a thing with their dogs, and sell them off as 'good examples'. You don't know until they have proven themselves against their competitors.

I'm not a breeder, nor are many people on this board. The internet is not the best place to ask for help on critical matters such as these. 

If you have not been around toys birthing, you could be in for a lot. Birthing can be fatal in toys more often than in other breeds- I've seen it happen in the best and most experienced breeder's hands. Sometimes emergency c-sections are needed. Since this is your first toy litter, do you have any people experienced in birthing toys that are helping you? The reason I mentioned a vet is just in case an emergency crops up you will know where to take her.

I'd think nesting would happen at about the same time for all breeds.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Had she come on and put things the way you have she would have never gotten flamed. We have people who will come on boards like this and INTETIONALLY ask such questions to cause as much BS as possible. I think some members just get fatigued by these people and by the OMG, my 6 mos old is pregnant what do I do crowd. 

Has your wife tried getting an experienced, reputable breeder to mentor her? That would be for the best. If she needs to find such a person I can supplement links to the National breed club, which is the BEST resource a person who plans to try to better the breed can have.

http://www.ytca.org/mainview.htm

I would be sure the girl gets an ultra sound and if there are less than three pups, schedule a C section. Toys tend to have alot of problems whelping, I don't think one of my moms Poodles ever had more than two litters because of it. 

I don't know alot about Yorkies, but Toy Poodles tend to nest around 24-48 hours before delivery. Best of luck with your venture into Toy breeds.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

The only other advice I can offer other than the links already posted is to trim her hair SHORT! Puppies and nipples can easily get tangled in the fur, and I've seen some nasty consequences in a show-cut schnauzer... Poor mom had a strangulated nipple that was sooooo bruised and sore. She's lucky she didn't lose it completely.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Good advice, here. 

I would like to add that there are plenty of us who have not had a litter yet, but care enough to LEARN to do things the right way, rather then jumping right in to breeding. You know, first picking the breed, then picking the mentor, then picking the puppy from the "right" litter, then going on to show, then health test, then agility THEN MAYBE breed...

Maybe I'm reading too much into your post, but I get frustrated when people say, "Oh, you have to start somewhere." Well, start at the RIGHT place, rather then starting out five steps behind, IMO. 

Truly, it doesn't sound like much of an accident. If you don't know the father, then she needs to be under vet supervision, because if the dog that mated her is larger then she is, she could die giving birth. 

If you do know the father, and it was a yorkie...sounds planned to me...

In toys, the female doesn't have to be two, btw. IN larger dog, the bitch should be at least two, but preferably no more then three or three and a half for a first litter. 

Laurlin gave you good advice, regardless of how you reacted to her comments. 

Toys often have dangerous births. Most don't respond well to anesthesia, and many have to have c-sections. 

Good luck with this endevor. Your s/0 should make a very good effort to get a good mentor to help her through this. I know that my mentor give invaluable advice, and I couldn't imagine going through breeding and my first whelp with out her by my side.


----------



## CHAKRA (Jan 18, 2008)

Ron, I'm glad to see someone step up and speak intelligently for who and what he believes in. I wish you and your wife the best of luck with your new litter. The first stage about 12 hours before labor she will be restless, lick herself, and scratch around in her whelping box. Good luck!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

CHAKRA said:


> Ron, I'm glad to see someone step up and speak intelligently for who and what he believes in. I wish you and your wife the best of luck with your new litter. The first stage about 12 hours before labor she will be restless, lick herself, and scratch around in her whelping box. Good luck!


This thread is from near 9 months ago


----------

